# current kitchen cabinet and countertop revival



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

Hello Friends

Just wanted to share with you our latest project. Tell me you feedback , later i will tell you the steep and unforgiving learning curve learnt.

Cabinets turned out great i used shellac oil based sw for primer and used pro classic alk for finish. Pro classic has a quality finish.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

nice hat :thumbup:

good work!


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Agreed, beauty hat. I can't say I hae ever seen a painter wearing one of those while painting a kitchen.

Oh, the counter and cabinets look awsome too:thumbsup:


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice work. What product did you use for the counter tops?

Sage


----------



## Greenworks Painting (May 6, 2012)

yes, very nice. I'm curious to know what product you used for the counter tops. Rustoleum sells kits at Home Depot and I'm wondering if that's what you used.
__________________________________________________________________
Chicago Painter Chicago Painting Contractor Chicago Residential Painters Kenilworth Painters Lake Forest Painting Contractor Lake Forest Residential Painters Lake Forest Painters


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

Well
So heres thelearning curve! I used the home depot base coat, but then used laytex mixed with faux glaze for the granite effect, by using the laytex i compromised the countertops, as a result i have had to put my festool to work and sand the countertops back down to their original color. On monday I will be using Poleane B system from sw commercial and shooting it through a HVLP.


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

Finn,

Thanks for the honest assessment.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Looks Finn -tastic!:thumbsup:


----------

